# My car just cleared customs - does the PCD contact me, or do they contact CA/dealer?



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

benchman10 said:


> After a LONG wait from drop off to customs (I had a lot of complications in customs, unreal), I was informed by BMWNA yesterday that customs is going to release my car.
> 
> I dropped off my car May 17th in Zurich and not even close to getting it...... aarggghh the pain....
> 
> ...


Once it clears the VPC and they notify us it is released and ready to ship, they will be able to schedule it. Your CA will receive an email at that point with the first available re-delivery date. If the date doesn't work with your schedule, they can look at alternate dates that follow for availability. Just have your CA reply back to that email with the dates that best fit your schedule.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

benchman10 said:


> After a LONG wait from drop off to customs (I had a lot of complications in customs, unreal), I was informed by BMWNA yesterday that customs is going to release my car.
> 
> I dropped off my car May 17th in Zurich and not even close to getting it...... aarggghh the pain....
> 
> ...


Once it clears customs, it has to go thru the VPC. Depending on how long it takes to make the repairs, the Performance Center will call or e-mail your CA once it clears VPC and set up a date for PCD. I got my date for pick up for PCD about 2 1/2 weeks after it cleared the Prep Center.

You can always call the BMW ED center to find out the status. 800-932-0831.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I-Won-Today said:


> Once it clears the VPC and they notify us it is released and ready to ship, they will be able to schedule it. Your CA will receive an email at that point with the first available re-delivery date. If the date doesn't work with your schedule, they can look at alternate dates that follow for availability. Just have your CA reply back to that email with the dates that best fit your schedule.
> 
> Hope this helps :thumbup:


Exactly.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> Once it clears the VPC and they notify us it is released and ready to ship, they will be able to schedule it. Your CA will receive an email at that point with the first available re-delivery date. If the date doesn't work with your schedule, they can look at alternate dates that follow for availability. Just have your CA reply back to that email with the dates that best fit your schedule.
> 
> Hope this helps :thumbup:


Thanks Jonathan.

Found out that the car is in the body shop as of yesterday.
Is there any way to find out how long the repairs may take or is BMWNA the best option.

Thanks


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

benchman10 said:


> Thanks Jonathan.
> 
> Found out that the car is in the body shop as of yesterday.
> Is there any way to find out how long the repairs may take or is BMWNA the best option.
> ...


BMWNA would probably be the best option. They would probably have to contact someone at the VPC to find out the timeframe. If I can find out anything, I'll let you know.


----------

